# wildlife sanctuary



## neawelly (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm trying to decide what I want to major in next year in university. I'm not sure what university yet though. I was thinking somewhere in the states at least. I want to work with wild animals. Like at a zoo or wildlife sanctuary. I was wondering if I could get a job at either of those places with a degree in Wildlife and Wildlands conservation? At the school I'm looking at (BYU Provo), that's what they offer in the whole animal area. And plant and animal science. I'm just confused at what jobs I would be able to get.
_____________________________
affiliateelite ~ affiliateelite.com ~ adgooroo ~ adgooroo.com


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

As far as the school goes i think it doesn't matter where you go, just as long as you have a degree. I think that Wildlife and Wildlands conservation would be a great major because it would be broad enough to get you a job on the local, private, and federal level. Just get your degree and things will work out for you. good luck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum neawelly!!!

Hey, are you a spammer from India? You look like a spammer from Calcutta I use to know.


----------

